# sunroof seals



## lostwabbit (Sep 25, 2007)

i have a mk2 gti and i have a leaking problem. i need to fix this before the car rusts from the inside out. does anyone know where i can find seals or something that works as a sunroof seal.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: sunroof seals (lostwabbit)*

Dealer only item as far as I know unless you can track down a used panel with a good seal.


----------

